# Dirted 2.5 gallon -- first journal



## pastorpig (Aug 14, 2014)

After spending a lot of time looking at all of the amazing tank journals here on TPT it was xz's journal that convinced me to try a dirted tank. 

*So here we go*
*The inspiration*
@Xiaozhuang 's 1 gal Low tech Nano rectangle Ikea vase. Although I don't plan on copying exactly what he did I would like to have even a small amount of his success.









*the tank*
2.5 gallon all glass aquarium. Found at a garage sale. The glass has a few scratches but it will do just fine for this little experiment. Hopefully it works out cause the warranty is a little past expired. 









*the filter*
Azoo mignon filter









*the light*
Cheap evilbay led clip on. Seems a little on the blue side, but from what I've read it shouldn't be a problem, I hope. 









*the hardscape*
Some rocks I found on the side of the road. Scrubbed and boiled just to be safe.









*the substrate*
Spent a few days rinsing out some cheap potting soil, mixed it with some used dark coarse sand. Piled in some lava rock to help build up the slope. This will then be capped with play sand from home depot.









*the plants*
Hydrocotyle japan(the plan is to cover the entire front of the scape)
3 different varieties of unknown crytocoryne(I really wish the potted plants and the Lfs were better labeled)









*fauna*
I don't have any stocking plans
Currently has a handful of ramshorn snails that hitch hiked in

*and it begins*
I was really worried the tank would be cloudy for days. Or at least that's what I've seen happen to others. I guess I just got lucky.

Planted and filled: day 1 March 2nd









*fast forward to the first update*
After a brief melting period the crypts seem to have made some rebounds. 
I'm also happy with how the h.japan has been progressing. It's going slow but with enough patience it will eventually get where I wanna go with it. 

day 20 March 21st


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Great looking tank, any plans for fish/shrimps?


----------



## josephla (Mar 4, 2016)

i was a little skeptical when i saw the lighting color but this is really off to a great start. looks great!


----------



## pastorpig (Aug 14, 2014)

HeavyUser said:


> Great looking tank, any plans for fish/shrimps?


Thank you. Haven't come up with a stocking plan yet. The tank is so small, every time I think I find a fish small enough it turns out my tank is just too small. I'm open to suggestions. 



josephla said:


> i was a little skeptical when i saw the lighting color but this is really off to a great start. looks great!


Thanks, I was a little worried about the light when it arrived. It definitely didn't look that blue online. But on the tank it doesn't look blue and growth seems to be coming along nicely.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

pastorpig said:


> Thank you. Haven't come up with a stocking plan yet. The tank is so small, every time I think I find a fish small enough it turns out my tank is just too small. I'm open to suggestions.


You could get away with 3 male endlers. They don't need a school like tetras and males are very small.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Pretty little tank! Looking forward to seeing it develop! I'd just do shrimp, myself, but the endlers idea was a good call IMO.


----------



## pastorpig (Aug 14, 2014)

Time for a long over due update. Although to be honest there's not much to report.

Day 55 April 27
I am happy with how the crypts are filling out but the hydrocytle is growing way slower than I thought it would. I'm not sure I'll live long enough to see full coverage. 


















Decided to finally add some livestock today in the form of 2 nerite snails. This is my first time keeping them.

















Sorry about the glare


----------

